# Pac12 on Directv ??



## jillupm (May 19, 2007)

The rumors are flowing that Directv is about to get Pac12. Hope it really happens this time. Go Bears!


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Already a big thread about it.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/206098-pac-12-networks-confident-even-without-directv/


----------

